# Hockey Puck cake?



## lalale (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone attempted at making a hockey puck cake in the past? I'm planning on having a chocolate cake (obviously! . I want outside of the cake to look black, however even dark chocolate frostings aren't dark enough to achieve that black color. What can i do to darken the color without sacrificing the taste? What type of food coloring should I use? Lastly, I'm trying to create the hockey logo for the Philadelphia Flyers on top of the cake. Could I find some materials at ACmoore/Michaels? How would I go at creating that logo? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

The good news is....... hockey pucks are round.  

I would get some black fondant to cover the cake with (they make pre-tinted black, and usually sell it at cake supply stores and art stores like Michael's) and your guests can either eat it, or peel it off. You can also knead a little bit of vanilla or another (highly concentrated! you don't wanna mess up the texture) flavor extract into your fondant to take care of the pre-packaged taste. You can still use your chocolate frosting underneath it, and the fondant will make a smooth surface to pipe the logo on. I Googled the team, and the logo should be fairly easy to make. You can buy prepackaged black icing (or get Wilton black gel color to tint your own, but it has a tendency to look purple after it sits a while), use white for the outline, orange for the circle...... it should turn out great. If you're making your own icing, make sure to use Wilton or another brand of gel colors, because liquid food coloring will mess up your texture and not achieve the color you want.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Airbrush is a good way to get the color without too much "coloring gel/paste".
We had gone to airbrush from black icing when we found the color sends a bitter edge to the flavor, it stained the clients hands, table cloth etc.

Fondant is another great way to go.
I would follow what sarah says, buy it tinted.


----------



## lalale (Jun 12, 2008)

Great! I really appreciate the info 
But i don't understand something about the black fondant..
"your guests can either eat it, or peel it off." peel? so is this not like regular frosting?? If i don't use any vanilla extract, would the prepackaged taste be significantly noticeable?? 
It seems to me like fondant is applied to the cake AFTER the black frosting?
Also.. airbrush?? I know what that is but I am not familiar with using that type of technique with a cake. I am looking to trace the logo onto the cake, i'm afraid if i do it freehand it'll just look like crap!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

the secret to making black frosting is using cocoa powder and then adding black gel coloring. so that way you are making a brown frosting turn to black, instead of a white frosting turn black..


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

Fondant is a rolled icing that you cover the cake with over a coat of your regular icing. You roll it out thin, then drape it over the cake, and it provides a smooth, contoured look. It takes some doing, but the end result is a lot more attractive. You can also achieve a true black with it that won't taste "funny" or fade to purple on you. Fondant doesn't taste "bad", per se... it just has a very, very sweet taste that some people find cloying, and because it typically uses glycerine as a softener and gelatin as a binder, it just tastes funny. You have to knead it before you roll it out, anyway, so it's easy to just add a tiny bit of flavor, and it covers up any funky aftertaste. Because it goes on over the icing, and doesn't completely melt and homogenize with it, it's fairly easy just to peel it off like "skin" if you don't want to eat it. 

If you're not comfortable doing free-hand piping for your design, I have an idea that might help you: 

Buy a small package of white fondant, in addition to the black. Trace the outline of your logo onto stiff paper, then cut out that shape from white fondant. Trace the outline of the black part of the design and cut that shape out of black fondant. Finally, tint a little bit of the white fondant orange with Wilton gel color (dip a clean toothpick into the color and knead it in a rice-sized piece at a time until you get the desired shade), and trace the circle onto paper, then cut it out of the orange fondant. Then, you can overlap those pieces to make the logo. Clean up any rough edges by outlining them with black piping gel. 

When you're rolling and cutting your fondant, make sure that the work surface and the rolling pin are dusted with confectioner's sugar - that will keep it from sticking. Use a VERY sharp knife or X-acto knife to make the cuts, to keep them nice and clean. They also make fondant cutters that look somewhat like pizza cutters, but those are expensive, and you can get away with just using a sharp knife. 

If you bake a lot, have a lot of resources, and don't mind hemorrhaging money into your kitchen... an airbrush would be a fun investment for you to be able to play with your food. Essentially, you're spray painting your cake... you could just trace the design, cut a stencil, and go. I wish I had one!


----------

